# Original 65 twin reverb



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I saw an original 65 twin reverb that piqued my interest. The guy is asking $2,000 for it I was just wondering if this is a good price. Also if you go to the link below to look at it, does anyone think it looks way to new to be an original 65 twin? What are ways I can tell its an original?

65 twin reverb[not reissue] - Oshawa / Durham Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Oshawa / Durham Region Canada.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just my opinion but that seems a lot of money for a twin.Not saying its not worth it but you can pick up a 70's model for 650-900 bucks.Depends if you only want a 60's black face but you can spend way less and get the same sound or close to it.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

He mentions in the ad that the grill is "likely" not original.



> vintage fender twin reverb amp,grill likely not original,all numbers check out,excellent condition-2000$ obo
> also have a 52 hotrod tele 4 sale,near mint,one noticable ding,1400$
> prefer local-no meeting anywhere-no trades-need cash


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

marcos said:


> Just my opinion but that seems a lot of money for a twin.Not saying its not worth it but you can pick up a 70's model for 650-900 bucks.Depends if you only want a 60's black face but you can spend way less and get the same sound or close to it.


I've been scanning Kijiji for a Twin and even the 70's silverface they want upwards of $1,200. Is there just a lot of sellers out there with unrealistic expectations? I'd prefer the blackface but I know that I can get a silverface and have it blackfaced. But if I have to spend $1,200 then more money to blackface it I may as well just buy a blackface.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

First thing I look for when someone says 'blackface' is the input electrical socket on the far left of the back panel. It doesn't tell the whole story, not even close, but is an important first clue as reissues don't have that.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

keto said:


> First thing I look for when someone says 'blackface' is the input electrical socket on the far left of the back panel. It doesn't tell the whole story, not even close, but is an important first clue as reissues don't have that.


I can't tell in the picture taken from the back if that black thing is an electrical socket or not. Is it worth having the seller pop the chassis if he is willing? It should be point to point no PCB boards, correct?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I can't tell in the picture taken from the back if that black thing is an electrical socket or not. Is it worth having the seller pop the chassis if he is willing? It should be point to point no PCB boards, correct?


That's right. As for people selling SF Twins for $1,200, that's just nuts. If I really wanted a SF Twin, I'd offer $750 or so depending on the condition and let them make a decision.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I got some advice over at the telecaster forum and it seems there is enough non original about this amp that makes it way over priced and that I'll pass on it. Even the silverface twins that I've been seeing for $1,200 + seem to be way out there. So if any one has any ideas on a good way to go for that Fender Twin Bakersfield type clean I'd like to hear it. I'd even go boutique but don't want to spend anymore than 2 grand max. Preferably less.
I've looked at the Dr Z EZG50 but have read way too many complaints that it isn't as sparkly clean as players have expected. As well the combos aren't offered in a 2X12 which is a must and a head/cab config would be out of my price range. I'd love to find a CS fender dual pro but I have not seen any in the last couple years except for a couple sold on line, too far from me to pickup.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Despite being Fender's "flagship" model back in the day, they are the least desireable of all the vintage Fenders these days due to their size and volume.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Despite being Fender's "flagship" model back in the day, they are the least desireable of all the vintage Fenders these days due to their size and volume.


The size and weight doesn't matter to me. If I can't carry a twin then I'm not much good for carrying the P.A. speakers. the volume would concern me a bit but its clean I'm after so if I can get it to 2-3 I'll be happy.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

What about nthe Twin's half powered cousin, the pro Reverb?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

washburned said:


> What about nthe Twin's half powered cousin, the pro Reverb?


Yeah that ones on my radar and a bit rarer. There is a 1970 pro reverb on kijiji right now but he wants $1,400 for it. I read an old thread today, sometime back I asked about a 70's pro reverb someone was selling for $850. Some here were commenting that was a bit high.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Pro's are very nice amps. I played my friends rebuilt Pro last winter... nice.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Super Reverbs can be had pretty cheap these days too.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Here is a 69 
1969 Fender Twin 100 Watt Amp - Kingston Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Kingston Canada.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Here is a 69
> 1969 Fender Twin 100 Watt Amp - Kingston Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Kingston Canada.



Yes I responded to that one but this one is the one I have my eye on right now.


Vintage Fender Amps - Oshawa / Durham Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Oshawa / Durham Region Canada.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ok ,, but it's more money ? You thinking you like 12" speakers better ?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> ok ,, but it's more money ? You thinking you like 12" speakers better ?


Yes I see that pro reverb is more money but still well under my maximum budget. I'm hoping I can maybe get him down a couple hundred more. I am a 2X12 only guy. I've tried 2X10, 3X10 and 1X12 and to me it alway seemed like a compromise. The only other thing I might consider other than a 2X12 is a 1X15. I've had 1X15 many years ago and they were ok.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It would be a kick butt amp... not to be left unattended


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I got some advice over at the telecaster forum and it seems there is enough non original about this amp that makes it way over priced and that I'll pass on it. Even the silverface twins that I've been seeing for $1,200 + seem to be way out there. So if any one has any ideas on a good way to go for that Fender Twin Bakersfield type clean I'd like to hear it. I'd even go boutique but don't want to spend anymore than 2 grand max. Preferably less.
> I've looked at the Dr Z EZG50 but have read way too many complaints that it isn't as sparkly clean as players have expected. As well the combos aren't offered in a 2X12 which is a must and a head/cab config would be out of my price range. I'd love to find a CS fender dual pro but I have not seen any in the last couple years except for a couple sold on line, too far from me to pickup.


Terry, if you're interested, I have a '57 Twin Amp. It's a re-issue 57 Fender Twin...Fender® Products
I don't use it much and it's mint. Send me a PM or give us a shout. Maybe it's what you're looking for.
cheers
James


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

boomer said:


> Terry, if you're interested, I have a '57 Twin Amp. It's a re-issue 57 Fender Twin...Fender® Products
> I don't use it much and it's mint. Send me a PM or give us a shout. Maybe it's what you're looking for.
> cheers
> James



Thanks for the offer. Actually Long&Mcquade let me take a 57 Twin out for a week a while back as I wanted to try it and it isn't really my thing. Not big on the tweed tone. I like Vox style tones and Fender Cleans. Not that I don't like the tweed sound. I've heard some players get some great tones out of that amp (which is why I explored it) but it just wasn't my style and all I seemed to get were ugly midrangy sounds.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My search for a 2X12 clean machine ended when I took possesion of a Fender Custom Shop Dual Professional, yesterday.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

That's a great find. I still remember when I played through one at L&M the first month or so they came out. A few years ago I scored one from Droptop88 on the forum here, after all those years of wanting one. I just wish the darn thing was a little lighter. A nice pair of neo or alnico speakers would help that problem. Enjoy.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> My search for a 2X12 clean machine ended when I took possesion of a Fender Custom Shop Dual Professional, yesterday.


Those are indeed nice amps. I had one for awhile as well but it simply wouldn't break up at a reasonable volume (for me at least)...and it was _heavy_. Ultimately, I found myself wishing Fender had offered the VibroKing in a 2x12 combo....


----------

